# Ciao



## Center (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear members, I am not a proper mason, I follow since different years esoteric associations and strongly believe in the freemasonry, I have a particular soft spot for the Royal Arch and I think that the symbols you have are a convenient way to walk in the life and make the world a better place, although I have some reservations regarding philanthropy per se, I have respect for the Royal Art and I am always in first line to defend his ideals of Freedom, Tolerance and most important its mystical aspect, that most of my masonic friends deny but I feel exist.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 9, 2017)

Mystical?  Whats mystical?  I understand english is not ur first language but nothing you said made sense

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Center (Aug 9, 2017)

To me mystical is an experience, a deep experience. I guess is quite challenging to conjugate a mystical experience with a not dogmatic approach, which is a constituent pillar of the Freemasonry from what I know


----------



## LK600 (Aug 10, 2017)

Center said:


> To me mystical is an experience, a deep experience. I guess is quite challenging to conjugate a mystical experience with a not dogmatic approach, which is a constituent pillar of the Freemasonry from what I know



A dogmatic approach would not be necessary in relation to any form of personal mystical (or hermetic) experience or journey, with the key word being personal.  Everyone has their own road.  Beyond that, your using specific words that do not make sense in the context you use them in (hence Ripcords comment).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Mystical? Whats mystical? I understand english is not ur first language but nothing you said made sense





LK600 said:


> A dogmatic approach would not be necessary in relation to any form of personal mystical (or hermetic) experience or journey, with the key word being personal. Everyone has their own road. Beyond that, your using specific words that do not make sense in the context you use them in (hence Ripcords comment).


Gotta agree.


----------



## PHAMM33 (Aug 10, 2017)

Smh sounds like Ciao needs a hug  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Center (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your polite and genuine opinions, truly appreciated. I like when people give me real interest and are authentic in expressing their opinions and feelings, if  there is some disagreement but respect then I guess there is also space for growth.  Dogma and mystical experience have often a direct correlation to me. Do not know if this introduction forum is the right place. In short when inside  the candidate VITRIOL then some light can appear, and the initiate see some aspects of the reality more and more in an uniform way,  as a cubic stone, sometimes in unity with the group that also works individually and collectively on this stone, but also the discovery of the light can bring to a personal belief. So mysticism could bring often to belief and belief or faith could lead then to a dogma. Also, the belief could represent a cable tow around the neck, because knowledge should proceed with meekness , with a Socratic assumptions of not knowing, while _instead _the mystical experience is gnosis, a sublime moment of knowledge from one side, but of an interior possession(dogma) from the other side.  Thank you again to give me the possibility to speak about a topic so interesting.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2017)

Huh?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 11, 2017)

Well............


----------



## LK600 (Aug 11, 2017)

Center said:


> Dogma and mystical experience have often a direct correlation to me. Do not know if this introduction forum is the right place. In short when inside  the candidate VITRIOL then some light can appear, and the initiate see some aspects of the reality more and more in an uniform way,  as a cubic stone, sometimes in unity with the group that also works individually and collectively on this stone, but also the discovery of the light can bring to a personal belief. So mysticism could bring often to belief and belief or faith could lead then to a dogma. Also, the belief could represent a cable tow around the neck, because knowledge should proceed with meekness , with a Socratic assumptions of not knowing, while _instead _the mystical experience is gnosis, a sublime moment of knowledge from one side, but of an interior possession(dogma) from the other side.  Thank you again to give me the possibility to speak about a topic so interesting.



I would disagree in reference to the point of dogmatism and mysticism, unless your referring to another context.  When discussing VITRIOL, I assume you are referencing  V.I.T.R.I.O.L., or in (much) more general the (a) room of reflection.  I think this might not be the best location for this form of discussion, but it's not for me to judge.  Your already speaking in abstracts without connecting it with context, but again... this might be the wrong venue. 

Anyway... good luck with all your endeavors.


----------



## Center (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks LK600 and all. Was referring indeed to the  acrostic meaning.Wish you all of you wisdom, beauty and force


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

Center said:


> Thanks LK600 and all. Was referring indeed to the  acrostic meaning.Wish you all of you wisdom, beauty and force



Same to you Center, best of luck with all of your endeavors.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 15, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I would disagree in reference to the point of dogmatism and mysticism, unless your referring to another context.  When discussing VITRIOL, I assume you are referencing  V.I.T.R.I.O.L., or in (much) more general the (a) room of reflection.  I think this might not be the best location for this form of discussion, but it's not for me to judge.  Your already speaking in abstracts without connecting it with context, but again... this might be the wrong venue.
> 
> Anyway... good luck with all your endeavors.


Well spoken and with a politeness that every man should learn to acquire from Masonry.


----------

